# J-Pop



## haynari (Jan 31, 2009)

I had completely forgotten about my love of j-pop music until my friend showed me a vid where the music was a j-pop song i loved. And now I am back to being addicted to my j-pop albums. what is it about j-pop that makes it so addicting for some people?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Is Dir en grey J-pop


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2009)

haynari said:


> what is it about j-pop that makes it so addicting for some people?



I think it's some sort of defiency in the listeners' brains.


----------



## haynari (Jan 31, 2009)

Aden said:


> I think it's some sort of defiency in the listeners' brains.


 
The Thing is i can't stop Listening and I have no Idea why.

btw Aden, nice bill hicks referance.


----------



## KatzeWolf (Jan 31, 2009)

I love J-pop, too. I dunno why it's so addicting though..


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't like J-pop nearly as much these days as I did when I was first introduced to it.

I don't feel I'm missing out on anything, either.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright, I'm Japanese and here's my position on J-pop.

The term "J-pop" as a musical genre is at best worthless, and at worst racist. The vast majority of Western obsession with J-pop is fueled almost entirely by an American fetishization of Japanese culture. Back in the early twentieth century in America there was what was known as "Minstel Shows", in which black culture was watered down and parodied for the amusement of whites. I am of the opinion that acts such as Gwen Stefani's Harajuku girls or even Puffy Amiyumi represent the contemporary equivalent of said minstrel shows.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> The term "J-pop" as a musical genre is at best worthless, and at worst racist.




Then how do you feel about Krautrock?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Then how do you feel about Krautrock?



You mean minimal electronica?

It's okay. I mean, I dug "8-bit Operators", and I sort of make shitloads of it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> You mean minimal electronica?
> 
> It's okay. I mean, I dug "8-bit Operators", and I sort of make shitloads of it.



I meant the label


Since "kraut" is a slur against Germans

And also, Krautrock is more like Can or Neu!


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2009)

haynari said:


> The Thing is i can't stop Listening and I have no Idea why.
> 
> btw Aden, nice bill hicks referance.



You just need better music to distract your head. And thanks. :3


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 1, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I am of the opinion that acts such as Gwen Stefani's Harajuku girls or even Puffy Amiyumi represent the contemporary equivalent of *taking a dump on a pile of feces*.



Fix'd. :V


----------



## haynari (Feb 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> You just need better music to distract your head. And thanks. :3


 
I am finally back to listening to better music. back to hendrix, the beatles ac/dc, led zep, tool and primus.


----------

